# Michael Palmer & Dennis VanEngelsdorp to speak at Maine State Beekeepers Assoc.10/15



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Michael Palmer & Dennis VanEngelsdorp to speak at Maine State Beekeepers Assoc.10/15*

Michael Palmer and Dennis VanEngelsdorp will be the featured speakers at the MSBA Meeting in Lewiston, ME on 10/15/2011. 

Cost is only $40/per person and includes lunch. Meeting is 9am - 4pm. Meeting Location, Ramada Inn in Lewiston Maine (just 20 miles north of Portland). The hotel has discounted rates for meeting attendees, hope to see you there. 

Register on the Maine State Beekeepers Association website, here: http://mainebeekeepers.org/annual-meeting/

More details on the msba website. 

Best to all and your bees,
-Erin


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Michael Palmer & Dennis VanEngelsdorp to speak at Maine State Beekeepers Assoc.10*

Great conference yeasterday! Thanks MSBA for putting together an excellant speaker line up and well organized event! Keynote speakers did a great job of keeping things in terms that everyone could understand and use. Meal was super and the door prizes must have been close to 100 of them?
Mark


----------

